# SP101 Physical Size???



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Can anyone give me the actual physical measurements (Length, WIdth, Height) of the SP101 with the shortest barrel available (2"???). I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

L= 7"
H=5"
W= 1 3/8" (cylinder width) (with CT laser add 3/16" 'cause it sticks out a bit more)

Barrel length is notated as 2.25" which is measured from end of cylinder.

I measured it myself as I couldn't find it notated anywhere either except for height.
I have spurless hammer w/Crimson Trace/CT grip... Weight is notated in catalog as 25 oz.


----------

